# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Ρύθμιση στροφών σε μοτέρ πλυντηρίου

## ba99297

Παιδιά γεια χαρά
Εδώ και λίγο καιρό έχω ξεκινήσει να ασχολούμαι ερασιτεχνικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά και προσπαθώ να μάθω τα βασικά, αντιμετωπίζοντας πραγματικά προβλήματα ( που χρίζουν λύσεις μέσω της επιστήμης των ηλεκτρονικών ) βλέποντάς τα σαν πρακτικές ασκήσεις. Επειδή ασχολούμαι με πολλά ( άλλα εκτός ηλεκτρονικών) και προσπαθώ όλα να τα συνδυάσω, το πρόβλημα που μου έχει προκύψει είναι το εξής: Θέλω να φτιάξω έναν τόρνο ξύλου. Θα του δώσω κίνηση από ένα μοτέρ πλυντηρίου . Επειδή δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με τροχαλίες για να μεταβάλω τις στροφές του τόρνου ( από 500- 3000) θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αυτά τα μοτέρ μπορούν να δεχτούν ρυθμιστή στροφών . Σε περίπτωση που μπορούν να δεχτούν ρυθμιστή που μπορώ να βρω σχέδια για να υλοποιήσω τον εν λόγω ρυθμιστή ( θυμίζω ότι οι γνώσεις μου είναι πολύ περιορισμένες και τουλάχιστον για αρχή θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσω μια λύση "τυφλοσούρτη". Στην πορεία και καθώς θα την υλοποιώ θα λύνω και τις απορίες που θα προκύπτουν προκειμένου να μαθαίνω τι κάνω και γιατί το κάνω. 
Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολο για κάποιον αρχάριο, ή είναι στα πλαίσια του εφικτού?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρότερων

----------


## FILMAN

Το μοτέρ που έχεις έχει καρβουνάκια ή όχι;

----------


## ba99297

Για να είμαι ελικρινής δεν το είδα αυτό που με ρωτάς. Επί της ευκαιρίας τι άλλο να δω στο μοτέρ προκειμένου να κατατοπίσω αυτούς που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν?
Υ.Γ Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απόκριση

----------


## FILMAN

Μόνο αυτό

----------


## ba99297

ΟΧΙ δεν έχει καρβουνάκια ( ετσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον από αυτό που είδα ) . Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία να σας δείξω περιέλιξη και καλώδια που βγαίνουν. Οταν δείτε την φωτό σας παρακαλώ ενημερώστε πως ονομάζεται αυτό ο τύπος κινητήρα. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ba99297

Ανεβάζω φωτογραφίεςΕικόνα0077.jpgΕικόνα0078.jpgΕικόνα0076.jpg
Θυμίζω σε όποιον θέλει να βοηθήσει αν μπορεί να μου πει για τον τύπο του συγκεκριμένου ηλεκτροκινητήρα (εννοώ αρχεές λειτουργίας ιδιότητες ) και πως μπορώ να αυξομειώσω τις στροφές του
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι ασύγχρονος διφασικός κινητήρας με πολλαπλές περιελίξεις. Δυστυχώς για να πετύχεις ρυθμιζόμενες στροφές με αυτόν τον κινητήρα για τη χρήση που θες, θα χρειαστείς μετατροπέα συχνότητας... Εκτός αν σε καλύπτουν οι δυο ταχύτητες του κινητήρα (πλύση - στύψιμο).

----------


## ba99297

Πότε πρόλαβες και απάντησες!!!!!!
Εδώ δεν πρόλαβα καλά καλά να δω εγώ την ανάρτησή μου
Το "δυστυχώς" σημαίνει ότι είναι δύσκολο να κατασκευάσω κάτι εγώ?
Εχω αλλά δυό τρία τέτοια μοτέρ στη καβάντζα τα οποία εξωτερικά μου μοιάζουν της ίδια λογικής άρα πάλι μιλάμε για μεταβολή συχνότητας
Για την εφαρμογή που το θέλω (κατσκευή ξυλότορνου) τι άλλου είδους μοτέρ θα μπορούσα ( σε μονοφασικό) να χρησιμοποιήσω και να φτιάξω εγώ το κύκλωμα ελέγχου στροφών?

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά μόλις είδα το προηγούμενο ποστ που είπες ότι δεν έχει καρβουνάκια κατάλαβα τι μοτέρ θα είναι και απάντησα... Αλλά μέχρι να γράψω, έβαλες και τη φωτο! Το "δυστυχώς" σημαίνει ότι και είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξεις κάτι εσύ, αλλά και να βρεις έτοιμο, διότι τα έτοιμα απευθύνονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε τριφασικούς κινητήρες. Αν θες να θυσιάσεις την ιπποδύναμη, μπορείς να το ελέγξεις με μεταβολή της τάσης, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα variac. Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι οι στροφές θα αλλάζουν πολύ, δηλ. αν έχεις ρυθμίσει το variac σε χαμηλή τάση για να έχεις λίγες στροφές, μόλις ακουμπήσεις το εργαλείο πάνω στο ξύλο, το μοτέρ θα γονατίζει... Θα μπορούσες να ψάξεις για μοτέρ πλυντηρίου με καρβουνάκια (universal). Υπάρχουν πολλά. Αυτά τα μοτέρ είναι πολύ εύκολα στον έλεγχό τους. Μπορείς να τα ελέγξεις π.χ. με PWM από πηγή DC ή με έλεγχο φάσεως από πηγή AC με ένα dimmer.

----------


## ba99297

Φίλιππε σε ευχαριστώ φίλε για την άμεση απόκρισή σου
Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, κινητήρες  universal είναι σαν αυτούς που έχουν και οι ηλεκτρικές σκούπες?
Με έναν τέτοιο θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι?
Θέλω να πω ότι η ιπποδύναμή τους θα μου αρκεί για έναν ξυλότορνο 100cm
Επίσης μια σκούπα ηλεκτρική που λέει 1500watt σημαίνει ότι το μοτέρ της αποδίδει 2 Ίππους!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι αυτούς εννοώ. Πρόσεξε όμως γιατί είναι πολύστροφοι, που σημαίνει πως θα χρειαστείς μειωτήρα.

----------


## ba99297

Αυτό που ρώτησα για της ισχή τους είναι σωστό δηλαδή universal μοτέρ σκούπας 1500watt αποδίδσει 2 ίππους?
Επίσης όταν κατεβάζω σε εναν universal τις στροφές εξακολουθεί να κρατάει την ροπή του?

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτό που ρώτησα για της ισχή τους είναι σωστό δηλαδή universal μοτέρ σκούπας 1500watt αποδίδσει 2 ίππους?
> 
> (Όχι, αν ήταν έτσι η απόδοσή του θα ήταν 100% και δεν θα ζεσταινόταν καθόλου! 1500W είναι η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς).
> 
> Επίσης όταν κατεβάζω σε εναν universal τις στροφές εξακολουθεί να κρατάει την ροπή του?



Εξαρτάται! Αν μειώσεις τις στροφές μειώνοντας το ρεύμα του ρώτορα, η ροπή πέφτει. Αν μειώσεις τις στροφές αυξάνοντας το ρεύμα του στάτορα, η ροπή ανεβαίνει.

----------


## Pefres

Επισης

Ροπη Ασυγχρονου κινητηρα

Τ=(9,55*ταχυτητα)/ζευγος πολων

----------


## FILMAN

> Επισης
> 
> Ροπη Ασυγχρονου κινητηρα
> 
> Τ=(9,55*ταχυτητα)/ζευγος πολων



Τι είναι ρε φίλε αυτό που έγραψες;

----------


## Pefres

η ροπη στον αξονα ενος ασυγχρονου κινητηρα
ετσι την δινουν τα βιβλια τουλαχιστον...

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω τύπο, κατά την εκκίνηση (που ο κινητήρας τροφοδοτείται αλλά δεν έχει αρχίσει ακόμα να γυρνάει), η ροπή του είναι 0. Ε τότε πώς τελικά αρχίζει να γυρνάει;

Επίσης αν έχω δυο κινητήρες που γυρνάνε με τις ίδιες στροφές και έχουν το ίδιο πλήθος ζευγών πόλων, αλλά ο ένας είναι ισχύος 5.5kW και ο άλλος 210kW, και οι δυο αναπτύσσουν την ίδια ροπή. Μάλιστα.

----------


## macnick

> Εξαρτάται! Αν μειώσεις τις στροφές μειώνοντας το ρεύμα του ρώτορα, η ροπή πέφτει. Αν μειώσεις τις στροφές αυξάνοντας το ρεύμα του στάτορα, η ροπή ανεβαίνει.



 φίλε μπορεις να μου πεις πως μπορω να αυξησω το ρευμα του στατορα σε ενα μοτερ με καρβουνακια?

----------


## FILMAN

Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή; Δίνεις περισσότερο ρεύμα στα πηνία του στάτορα...

----------


## macnick

> Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή; Δίνεις περισσότερο ρεύμα στα πηνία του στάτορα...



 ενοεις οτι θα δινω απευθειας 220v AC στο ροτορα και θα πεζω με ενα ροοστατη με το ρευμα του στατορα?

----------


## FILMAN

Oχι βέβαια, πουθενά δεν δίνεις 220V~!

----------


## macnick

> Oχι βέβαια, πουθενά δεν δίνεις 220V~!



κατσε τωρα μπερδευτηκα.
μπορεις να μου περιγραψεις πως πρεπει να συνδεσω καθ' ενα απο τα 2 κυκλωματα?Ας πουμε οτι Α,Β ειναι οι επαφες απο το στατη και Γ,Δ απο το ροτορα.Εγω τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## FILMAN

Δίνεις σταθερή τροφοδοσία στο ρώτορα και μεταβλητή στο στάτορα. Για να βρεις τις μέγιστες τιμές κάνεις μια δοκιμαστική τροφοδότηση με 220V~ και έχοντας όλα τα τυλίγματα συνδεμένα εν σειρά. Το ρεύμα που θα περάσει θα το θεωρήσεις ως το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο.

----------


## macnick

> Δίνεις σταθερή τροφοδοσία στο ρώτορα και μεταβλητή στο στάτορα. Για να βρεις τις μέγιστες τιμές κάνεις μια δοκιμαστική τροφοδότηση με 220V~ και έχοντας όλα τα τυλίγματα συνδεμένα εν σειρά. Το ρεύμα που θα περάσει α το θεωρήσεις ως το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο.



Μπορω να θεωρησω οτι το ρευμα που καταναλωνει  μπορω να το βρω απο το τυπο P=VxI ?Αφου ξερω ισχυ και ταση?
Ξερεις δεν εχω αμπερομετρο και μαλιστα εναλλασομενου-βεβαια ξερω οτι μπορω να το μετρησω εμμεσα χρησιμοποιοντας το βολτομετρο και μια γνωστη αντισταση,αλλα ειναι λιγο φασαρια.

----------


## FILMAN

> Μπορω να θεωρησω οτι το ρευμα που καταναλωνει μπορω να το βρω απο το τυπο P=VxI ?Αφου ξερω ισχυ και ταση?
> Ξερεις δεν εχω αμπερομετρο και μαλιστα εναλλασομενου-βεβαια ξερω οτι μπορω να το μετρησω εμμεσα χρησιμοποιοντας το βολτομετρο και μια γνωστη αντισταση,αλλα ειναι λιγο φασαρια.



Kαλύτερα να το μετρήσεις.

----------


## macnick

> Kαλύτερα να το μετρήσεις.



φιλε φιλμαν, τελικα βρηκα ενα μοτερ με καρβουνακια αλλα γυρνα πολυ γρηγορα και δεν μου κανει.
Ομως βρηκα και ενα αλλο που γυρνα μεγιστο με 5800 ανα λεπτο.οποτε μαλλον μου κανει.Ομως γραφει πανω στο μοτερ 16 μικροφαραντ(διπλα στο μοτερ εχει και εναν ηλεκτρολητικο 16 μικροφαραντ 300 βολτ).
Να θεωρησω οτι ειναι επαγωγικο ασυχρονο διφασικο μοτερ-χωρις καρβουνακια?Οποτε δεν μπορω να ρυθμισω τις στροφες?

----------


## sv4lqcnik

φιλε macnick
το μοτερ που εχεις τωρα στα χερια σου με τον πυκνωτη βοηθαει το μοτερ να δουλευει στα 220 βολτ απο την μια και απο την αλλη να αλλαζει φορα περιστροφης .Αλλα η δικη μου γνωμη λογο εμπειρειας αν απο αυτον τον ξυλοτορνο θα περναν πολλα τορναρισματα καλο ειναι να οδηγησεις με τροχαλια και ιμαντα ενα τσοκ που θα σε βολευει και ετσι θα κρατησεις και το μοτερ περισσωτερο με μικρορυθμηση παντα με ενα σχετικα μικρο inverter που να αντεχει τα watt του μοτερ υπαρχουν πολα και σε καλες τιμες.
 με  dimmer δεν πιστευω να ειναι ευκολο να εχεις και την πιτα αλακερη και τον σκυλο χωρτατο αλλα εσυ εχεις το μαχαιρι εσυ και το πεπονι απο δω και περα

----------


## macnick

Σχετικα με το inverter, θα μου εκανε καποιο απο αυτα τ 2;

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250833575551&ssPageNam  e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330573218197&ssPageNam  e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## sv4lqcnik

το μοτερ εχει πινακδα που λεει τα στοιχεια του 
δες ποσα watt h kwatt ειναι και μετα ψαξε για inverter  αλλα τι διαολο τετοια πραγματα τα παιρνεις καλυτερα απο Ελλαδα για να εχεις την εγγυηση και αν θες εχει και εδω κινεζο 
αλλα εχει και επωνυμα για νασε σιγουρος η θα φτιαξεις η δεν θα φτιαξεις ενα καλο πραγμα ειδικα αν εισαι αθηνα η θεσσαλονικη εχεις πολλες επιλλογες και καλυτερες τιμες εκτος και αν ντρεπεσε σα πεις την πολη το χωριο οπου τελος παντων μενεις αλλα κανενα προβλημα . δες τα βαττ απο το μοτερ και τα υπολοιπα βρισκωνται .
τα λεμε παλι

----------


## macnick

2.5 αμπερ.Αρα 550 βατ καταναλισκομενη ισχυς.
Αν προσεξες τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι επωνυμα και ειναι και μεταχειρισμενα.
Εκτος αυτου ειναι σε δημοπρασια αρα μπορει να το χτυπησω φθηνα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ομως βρηκα και ενα αλλο που γυρνα μεγιστο με 5800 ανα λεπτο.οποτε μαλλον μου κανει.Ομως γραφει πανω στο μοτερ 16 μικροφαραντ(διπλα στο μοτερ εχει και εναν ηλεκτρολητικο 16 μικροφαραντ 300 βολτ).
> Να θεωρησω οτι ειναι επαγωγικο ασυχρονο διφασικο μοτερ-χωρις καρβουνακια?Οποτε δεν μπορω να ρυθμισω τις στροφες?



Ναι είναι του τύπου που λες. Μπορείς να του ρυθμίσεις στροφές αλλά είναι δύσκολο. Και δεν πρέπει να λέει 5800 στροφές αλλά 2800. Στα 50Hz δεν υπάρχει επαγωγικός κινητήρας που να μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τις 3000 στροφές!

----------


## macnick

> Ναι είναι του τύπου που λες. Μπορείς να του ρυθμίσεις στροφές αλλά είναι δύσκολο. Και δεν πρέπει να λέει 5800 στροφές αλλά 2800. Στα 50Hz δεν υπάρχει επαγωγικός κινητήρας που να μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τις 3000 στροφές!



Κοιτα απ'οσο ξερω ο ασυγχρονος ειναι παντα πιο αργος απο τον συγχρονο που εχει τη συχνοτητα του ρευματος.
Αλλα αν εχει παραπανω πολους?  Πχ 8
Για τα inverter που δειχνω παραπανω τι λες, κανουν?
Μ'αυτα δε θα μπορεσω να το ρυθμιζω?

τροποποιηση:
oπα, τωρα το ανοιξα και ειδα οτι ειναι με καρβουνακια.
Γραφει 6400 στροφες/min και 2,5 αμπερ.
Ο πυκνωτης αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι συνδεμενος στα τυλιγματα που ειναι για την πιο αργη περιστροφη.Σε τι χρειαζετε?Παντως λειτουργει και χωρις αυτον.
Αυτο που εγραψα παραπανω με τους περισσοτερους πολους στους επαγωγικους, μαλλον ελλατωνει τη συχνοτητα ε?

----------


## FILMAN

> Κοιτα απ'οσο ξερω ο ασυγχρονος ειναι παντα πιο αργος απο τον συγχρονο που εχει τη συχνοτητα του ρευματος.
> 
> (Σωστά.)
> 
> Αλλα αν εχει παραπανω πολους? Πχ 8
> 
> (Τότε η ταχύτητα πέφτει κι άλλο όπως λες κι εσύ παρακάτω.)
> 
> Για τα inverter που δειχνω παραπανω τι λες, κανουν?
> ...



Σωστός!  :Smile:

----------


## Malvino

Με βάση τα μηνύματα 13, 21, 22 & 23.
Σε universal μοτέρ έστω ότι έχουμε τα εξής καλώδια:
Α, Β στάτη
Γ, Δ ψήκτρες
Γεφυρώνουμε Β με Γ και δίνουμε τάση 230V στα Α και Δ.
Έστω ότι μετρήσαμε ρεύμα 1A.
Θέλοντας να έχουμε σταθερή τάση στο ρώτορα και μεταβλητή στο στάτη σημαίνει ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε και δύο πηγές.
Τι είδους τάση πρέπει να βάλουμε στο ρώτορα και τι στο στάτη;
Και στα δύο "κυκλώματα" το ρεύμα δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσει το 1Α, σωστά;

----------


## giorgos

> Με βάση τα μηνύματα 13, 21, 22 & 23.
> Σε universal μοτέρ έστω ότι έχουμε τα εξής καλώδια:
> Α, Β στάτη
> Γ, Δ ψήκτρες
> Γεφυρώνουμε Β με Γ και δίνουμε τάση 230V στα Α και Δ.
> Έστω ότι μετρήσαμε ρεύμα 1A.
> Θέλοντας να έχουμε σταθερή τάση στο ρώτορα και μεταβλητή στο στάτη σημαίνει ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε και δύο πηγές.
> Τι είδους τάση πρέπει να βάλουμε στο ρώτορα και τι στο στάτη;
> Και στα δύο "κυκλώματα" το ρεύμα δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσει το 1Α, σωστά;



Αν και παλιό το θέμα θα μπορούσε να απαντήσει κάποιος στο τελευταιο ερώτημα;
Καθώς με ενδιαφέρει σε universal μοτέρ να μείωσω τις στροφές χωρίς όμως να χάσω σε ιπποδυναμη.
Ευχαριστώ

----------

